# Pathfinders 635 squadron crash



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi probably a long shot
But I’m looking for information on my grandad
Who was a navigator and pathfinder 
On a Lancaster with the 635 squadron 
Who died when was on their way back to uk
After a successful mission
The plane got hit and they decided to avoid a village in France but they lost their lives
The pilot was baseljet a Canadian 
My grandad name was Ivan a hibbert
He received the D F C medal
I know it was in the victor comic titled the master bomber
I don’t know where is grave is or anything 
My mum is daughter Anne hibbert
Wants to know more
As he died 2 days before she was born
Mum has pic if needed
Thanks for any information
Kate

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome

Have you tried ORB's for 635 Sqn


Result on Hibbert Air Forces Database Search [RAFCommands]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Lancaster crashed in France.
Flight Lieutenant Ivan Alderwin HIBBERT (149827) of the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve






Flight Lieutenant I A HIBBERT (149827), Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve) [Royal Air Force WW2 Casualty ]


This is the individual page for Casualty Flight Lieutenant I A HIBBERT (149827), Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve of the Royal Air Force. . You may find some details of his career, loss details, maybe a photograph, and whatever mention of the person that occurs in the forum.



www.rafcommands.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Crew and plane Lancaster III ND811 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]

Squadron Leader Ian Willoughby BAZALGETTE (118131) of the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve

[Flight Sergeant Vernon Victor Russell LEEDER (419272) of the Royal Australian Air Force

Flight Lieutenant Ivan Alderwin HIBBERT (149827) of the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome to the site.

If your grandfather's full name was Ivan Alderwin Hibbert who died on the 4th August 1944 this can help 






Hibbert Ivan Alderwin - Huthwaite Online







huthwaite-online.net












04.08.1944 No. 635 Squadron Lancaster III ND811 F2-T Sqn Ldr. Ian Willoughby Bazalgette VC, DFC


Personal history of Allied forces aircrew and support services serving 1935 - 1945 including original research.



www.aircrewremembered.com









4th August 1944 - S/L Ian Willoughby BAZALGETTE - Avro Lancaster ND811 - RAF 635 Squadron - Senantes (Oise)


S/L Ian Willoughby Bazalgette, RAF 635 Squadron, Lancaster ND811, Senantes, 4 August 1944, George Turner, Geoffrey Goddard, Ivan Hibbert, Charles Godfrey, Vernon Leeder, Douglas Cameron, Trossy Saint Maximin, Henri Maigret, Nanton, Bomber Command Museum of Canada




asaapicardie3945.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Must be only navigator with that sir name notice crew member name spelled incorrect

Bazelgette.not Baseljet but close enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

04.08.1944 No. 635 Squadron Lancaster III ND811 F2-T Sqn Ldr. Ian Willoughby Bazalgette VC, DFC


Personal history of Allied forces aircrew and support services serving 1935 - 1945 including original research.



aircrewremembered.com





Complete story about the raid hit and crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes I have seen the image as well. It can be found with the third link I posted above. There is also a shot of the crash site. 

Also here the excerption from the site ..." 

" In the afternoon, the bodies of Flight Lieutenant Hibbert and Flight Sergeant Leeder were extracted from the wreckage of the aircraft. Taken to the church of Senantes, it was decided that they would be buried with dignity in the village cemetery on the following Sunday.
But in the morning of this Sunday 6th August, while the population was preparing to pay tribute to the two airmen, the Germans took their bodies and buried them in the Beauvais-Marissel military cemetery."

The name of the cementery fits the one ( the first link ) with the grave number ... Marissel, French National Cemetery - Grave 317

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Have you tried ORB's for 635 Sqn
> 
> ...



Thankyou I will look


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 16, 2022)

Great work lads!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks found a lot of info
Means a lot to my mum 
Makes her feel closer to him






Recherche de France-Crashes 39-45


39-45 - Recensement de tous les avions français, anglais et americains tombés sur le territoire français pendant la deconde guerre mondiale.




francecrashes39-45.net





Pictures of the graves of these brave men 
Thankyou

If I find the actual photo I will post it

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2022)

Bazalgette won a VC for this action and his aircraft is commemorated at the Bomber Command Muaeum of Canada






Ian W. Bazalgette VC DFC – Bomber Command Museum of Canada







www.bombercommandmuseum.ca

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lancaster crashed in France.
> Flight Lieutenant Ivan Alderwin HIBBERT (149827) of the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it’s all there even my mum and grandma is mentioned
Thanks again
Kate


Crimea_River said:


> Bazalgette won a VC for this action and his aircraft is commemorated at the Bomber Command Muaeum of Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks again 
Kate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2022)

Ah, this is why I love this forum. Great and quick work, guys. 
P
 proudgrandaughterkate
, I hope this will give you and your mum some closure. Stay a proud granddaughter and thank you for your grandfathers service and ultimate sacrifice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Ah, this is why I love this forum. Great and quick work, guys.
> P
> proudgrandaughterkate
> , I hope this will give you and your mum some closure. Stay a proud granddaughter and thank you for your grandfathers service and ultimate sacrifice.



Thanks for the kind words
Kate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucky13
I think your PM may have been sorted here.


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 19, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Lucky13
> I think your PM may have been sorted here.


Thankyou all
Kate

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice....miss a bit when you work nights! 😉😆😂

Knew I could count on you lot! 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2022)

What I have in my Lancaster book....

ND811
No. 635 Squadron
*F2-T*
Karlsruhe 24/25-04-44
Duisburg 21/22-05-44
Lens 15/16-06-44
Wizernes 05/06-07-44
*Missing *
Trossy, St. Maximin 04/08/44
Daylight....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2022)

👏🏻


----------



## BC1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Back in the 80s aviation archaeologist the late Alan Brown from Kent, UK located the crash site and recovered some small pieces. There is an exhibition of small parts, including some parachute cords and a harness buckle on display in the Norfolk & Suffolk Aviation Museum at Flixton, Suffolk, UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## proudgrandaughterkate (Aug 22, 2022)

BC1 said:


> Back in the 80s aviation archaeologist the late Alan Brown from Kent, UK located the crash site and recovered some small pieces. There is an exhibition of small parts, including some parachute cords and a harness buckle on display in the Norfolk & Suffolk Aviation Museum at Flixton, Suffolk, UK



Wow that’s amazing 
Looks like I will be going on a trip
Thankyou
Kate


----------

